# anyone make foams for the micro t ?



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone know how does, or if anyone does yet ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not that I know of.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

and you would be the one who knows !! thanks bud, maybe you could make some !!


----------

